# Call to undefined function: imap_open()



## creativeheadz (13. Mai 2006)

```
<?php

      $Mailbox = "{pop3.web.de/pop3:110}INBOX";

      $Benutzername = "xxx";

      $Passwort = "xxx";


      $MailboxPointer = imap_open ($Mailbox, $Benutzername, $Passwort);

       

      if($MailboxPointer)

      {

          echo"Verbindung zum Mail-Postfach hergestellt!<br><br>";

          echo"Nachrichten im Posteingang:<br><br>";

          $Headers = imap_headers($MailboxPointer);

       

          if($Headers != false)

          {

              while(list($Schluessel, $Wert) = each($Headers))

              {

                  echo$Wert."<br>n";

              }
 
          }
 
          imap_close($MailboxPointer);

      }
 
      else

      {
          echo"Keine Verbindung zum Mail-Postfach!";
 
      }

      ?>
```

fehler:

Fatal error: Call to undefined function: imap_open() in C:\Programme\xampp\htdocs\email.php on line 11

Hab da mal dieses Script versucht auszuführen mit meinen daten aber es erscheint dieser Fehler. Kann man ihn beheben?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Mai 2006)

Ja, Du brauchst die IMAP-Extension.

Und setz Deinen Code in Zukunft bitte in entsprechende Tags um die Lesbarkeit zu erhoehen.


----------



## forsterm (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
wie du die IMAP - Extension bei XAMPP aktivieren kannst, kannst du hier nachlesen.

mfg
forsterm


----------

